# Web Exclusive Space Marine Sergeant



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Courtesy of Warseer Games Workshop - Warseer don't sell miniatures... 



> To qualify for your Space Marine Sergeant, simply place an order over $100 and one will be shipped to you free of charge. There are only a limited number of these models available and they'll be shipped on a first-come-first-served basis. This jaw-dropping Citadel miniature will never be available to purchase: the only way to get your hands on one is through this offer.
> 
> This blister contains one Limited Edition Space Marine Sergeant miniature. This finely detailed, three-part, model can be used in any Space Marine army. Model supplied with a 25mm round base.
> 
> ...


Picture One

Picture Two


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Has this model not been given away before?



















IMG tags for us lazy folks.


----------



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

My mate has had his for at least six weeks now.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

He's looking new to me atleast, but not worth 100$ to get unless you have some major order on the way


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

ahh yes, that old ugly piece of tripe, old news now


----------



## Fang127 (Jan 6, 2009)

Yes, this is indeed old. I remember seeing this on the GW site itself, though it was apparently a glitch or mistake as upon refreshing it disappeared from the Elites page. Upon further investigation it was indeed rather old...

A point of interest is that in my searches it was always listed as US only, and now on your article it mentions Canadians getting it with $100 orders, and nothing of US.

I do like the model, though. It would make for an excellent Sternguard model or just a random Veteran, and as a Crimson Fist player I have to love everything with a Powerfist - This one has a nice, studded one, too, which I have yet to see on another model. It's also a rather nice pose, though I have yet to understand why some models have a raised powerfist like that. Do they WANT to not be able to hide behind cover?

... Is the skull on his shoulder _winking_?


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

It's because the Canadian site has been redone, a la the UK site. This was a giveaway for UK customers, I gather it will be a giveaway for other sites too. I don't know what all the fuss is for - it's a free model. If you're gonna spend $100 anyway...


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

that model has been around for ages...

M

and i want one...


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

I've got one, and I'm sure I've got another one somewhere.

Didn't get one with the latest order though.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Is it just me or is the skull on his right shoulder pad doing this >_0

Weird model, still a ltd ed model is a ltd ed model! If i didn't want sculpted pads on everything i'd probably have one in my force


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Not just you mate.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm fairly sure the pads aren't sculpted.


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

I've opened my blister up, and the shoulder pads look like ordinary SM shoulder pads to me, but with nobbly bits on the rims (if you pardon the expression).


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

Fang127 said:


> ... Is the skull on his shoulder _winking_?


I do believe it is!


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks alright I suppose, the powerfist arm just looks a bit stupid though. And the last thing we need now is more space marine crap.


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

He is probably showing some kind of silent sign like "halt" to those behind him, with a POWER FIST xD


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

they were giving this away a few months back on the US site. If they're bringing it back for another give away thats great, I could use one


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Yeah, I hate to burst your bubble, but that nice piece of Space Marine has been out since GW US's website was updated. Nice model though, just wish I had the money to actually spend $100


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

The Model is Crap. GW would have to pay me to take the model


----------



## Widowmaker666 (Jul 30, 2008)

this one is pretty old now... ive seen it as a promo at least once or twice over the last year or 2. its preetttyyyy i want one :wink:


----------

